# Made to order collars (and leads)



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Right, so some of you commented on my other thread about me making collars, well I tried my mums sewing machine today and it works perfectly  So I've brought it home and have made the sample collars :w00t:

So here they are:

Flat (no buckle) collar, untighten, slip over the head then tighten to correct Size



















Semi slip collar, no buckles, put on the same way as the above collar. Colalr tightens by 2 inches when the ring is pulled to prevent escapes




























House collar: Simple collar with popper fastening which comes apart when pulled so is safe to be worn when left alone, as it will give away if caught. Not to be used for walking.



















Buckle collars will be avaliable aswell, but I currently have no buckles! Will post pictures once I have some.

Collars are made from strong zigzag weave polyproylene webbing, and all main stitching (not ribbon stitching) is done 4 times for extra strength. All metal parts are weilded.

Me and OH have taken the collars and pulled against each other and they have not given way, so they are very strong.

Webbing can be either 25mm or 13mm and avaliable in a range of colours:

Black
Red
Royal Blue
Navy Blue
Sky Blue
Bottle Green
Purple
Baby Pink

Ribbon is avaliable in a variety of patterns and colours, these are just 2 that I picked up today, please let me know what colours/patterns you would like.

please note that not all of these colours are avaliable in 13mm webbing, and when using 13mm webbing, buckles and sliders will be plastic as I cant get metal ones in that size from my supplier.

Prices:

£5 for the Buckle, Flat and Semi slip styles
£3 for the House collars
Ribbon can be added for £1 extra

£1 postage on all orders

payment via PayPal

Just post in this thread or pm me with your requirements (colours, size of webbing, style/colour of ribbon if required, & neck measurement)

Matching Leads will also be avaliable in various lengths (please tell me when ordering)


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

hey! i luff them :001_wub::001_wub:
i defo want two slips  what colour is the other ribbon?
they would be for two mallys so what size you think 

Just read matching leads aswell!!!!! :O
i must buy these too!
Katie
xxxx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

dohh just saw the other ribbon! 
can i have a bottle green slip for Balto
and i think purple for Jenna
would the heart ribbon clash on purple?
katie xxx


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hopefully be ordering one of these in the not too distant future!!

There's some talent on this forum between drawers and collar makers


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Tell me about it sparkie i spend a fortune!! 
u need to try babycham's liver cake as well my two go made for it!!
and lol selfless plug i make natural organic doggy soap all different types for your dogs!
its full of clever, talented people!
so far i have bought of here,
4 x drawings, a door hugger :001_wub: which i need another one now as i have jenna!, a painting which i need another one aswell! liver cake! lol
xxxxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

looking good x looking for a beaded lead so if you start making them i want one.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Can you do thicker webbing for all the pointy hounds on here ?
And what colour manly ribbon do you do?
Elis' too soft as it is.
They look fab your going to be busy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

They are really good; just got a new collar and lead so actually don't need one at present - but I will certainly bear you in mind for the future! .


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> hey! i luff them :001_wub::001_wub:
> i defo want two slips  what colour is the other ribbon?
> they would be for two mallys so what size you think
> 
> ...


Can get ribbon in all sorts of colours, will take photo's today
Can you pm me with their neck measurements please?

Matching leads priced at £6 each, just let me know how long you want in in the pm


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sheen and Eli said:


> Can you do thicker webbing for all the pointy hounds on here ?
> And what colour manly ribbon do you do?
> Elis' too soft as it is.
> They look fab your going to be busy


Do you mean as 25mm etc? I can get 50mm webbing, and can do martingale's too. £7 for one of these 

Will post pictures of the various webbings later

and thankyou


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

btw, I will be changing the design of the house collar, so it looks better, will get one of these done today


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good  Is the background of the heart ribbon black or brown?

I'll be interested in seeing the new house collar design and all the ribbon!

I would actually get a buckle collar too but for a walking collar 13mm is too thin and 25mm is too wide  She's just difficult!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Looking good  Is the background of the heart ribbon black or brown?
> 
> I'll be interested in seeing the new house collar design and all the ribbon!
> 
> I would actually get a buckle collar too but for a walking collar 13mm is too thin and 25mm is too wide  She's just difficult!


Lol i can get 18" webbing too if thats a good size?

Its black hun, am heading to town in a bit so will check out some other shops and have a look at their ribbons, i want to find some stripey ones!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

right i think im being really thick how shall i measure it lol! do u want it fully unclipped? altered to the max length?
i dont no lol
katie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Lol i can get 18" webbing too if thats a good size?
> 
> Its black hun, am heading to town in a bit so will check out some other shops and have a look at their ribbons, i want to find some stripey ones!


18" wide would be perfect for my t-rex  18mm wide would be perfect for my Westie


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm desperately looking for a collar with ribbon that is both pink and red (because it has to match her harness but still make her look girly ) If you can solve this problem for me I will love you forever!!!

Something like this (but doesn't have to be stripey). I would buy this collar but the smallest it comes is for a 12" neck and Kenzie's neck is 11"


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I'm desperately looking for a collar with ribbon that is both pink and red (because it has to match her harness but still make her look girly ) If you can solve this problem for me I will love you forever!!!
> 
> Something like this (but doesn't have to be stripey). I would buy this collar but the smallest it comes is for a 12" neck and Kenzie's neck is 11"


You have just given me a fabtabulous idea !
Sid&Kira... you need to start your own business in "collar alteration" 
Mckenzie could buy this collar and you could restitch it to fit an 11 inch diddy neck :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes!!!!!! Sailor you're a genius!!! Do you think you could do that sid&kira?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Yes!!!!!! Sailor you're a genius!!! Do you think you could do that sid&kira?


And if you can do that, I would be sending a collar too, because I like Sailor in X large collars despite him only needing large... I just hate to see thin straps digging into his little (well big) neck, hence why I always get a size too big


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes martingale collars is what I meant. Will have a measure up


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

yea I can do alterations, and get lots of different webbing  Got some in town today so will post pics later, got some dead cute ones. 

£3 for alterations, send the collar to me with a stamped & addressed envelope (make sure you put the collar in the envelope and take it to the PO to be weighed! Then take it out and put collar and envelope in the envelope addressed to me)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Do you mean as 25mm etc? I can get 50mm webbing, and can do martingale's too. £7 for one of these
> 
> Will post pictures of the various webbings later
> 
> and thankyou


What's the difference between your martingales and semi slips?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> What's the difference between your martingales and semi slips?


Martingales will be like a 1/2 check type, but all fabric, not chain


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Martingales will be like a 1/2 check type, but all fabric, not chain


So what's the semi slip for?! I thought that was your kind of half check


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> So what's the semi slip for?! I thought that was your kind of half check


the semi slip is designed for dogs who slip collars, it hangs loose on the neck but tightens by 2" when the O ring is pulled


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*Avaliable ribbon*

these are the ones I currently have









pink, black and blue hearts









spots!









purple checks









Stripes!









Bones









Black & silver hearts









Circle hearts









Pink, Green & purple

These are the ones I can get, this is just a few of them, there are more, and other colours aswell, i just looked like a fool taking pictures in the shop :blush: sorry for bad quality, taken with my fone









Pink & spotty









Orange checks









Chocolate heart spots









Green checks









Purple heart spots









Red checks


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh no!!! Too much choice!!! :blush:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Could I have a purple semi slip, with the purple checks, with the tightest fitting 11"?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ooooooo i so want one!!! lol i would have a purple, 25mm flat collar(i love these...they look so good!!!) with the bones ribbon because it's awesome!!! Tummels current collar is a 19-26(or 28...can't remember) inch 3 peaks collar, it's currently sitting at around 22 inches which is quite loose but i prefer it like that.

Unfortunately i can't get one right now for various reasons(one being he has a good collar thats only a few months old) but i definately will use you for his next one


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Could I have a purple semi slip, with the purple checks, with the tightest fitting 11"?


yep no problem, pm me your address and i'll send you the payment details


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll most probably be ordering some of these on the weekend, they look fab! 

Also..how much are the leads, and how long are they? Thanks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

When business has calmed down a bit I will get one for Roo if that's alright 

Will your matingales have metal sliders? I think our old one (with chain but that didn't make a difference to the problem) had plastic ones and so didn't grip onto it hugely well which was why it kept loosening?

Be nice to have a fabric collar for him whether he's walked on it or not and I do like half checks/martingales.

Look forward to seeing some martingale photos 

P.S Looks like Rupert has Kennel Cough, did a thread in GC


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> I'll most probably be ordering some of these on the weekend, they look fab!
> 
> Also..how much are the leads, and how long are they? Thanks


Leads up to 1 metre are £6, then £2 per extra metre. No longer than 3 meters. if you want a certain style (e.g double ended police style) message me and i will give you a quote


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> When business has calmed down a bit I will get one for Roo if that's alright
> 
> Will your matingales have metal sliders? I think our old one (with chain but that didn't make a difference to the problem) had plastic ones and so didn't grip onto it hugely well which was why it kept loosening?
> 
> ...


Yes the sliders will be metal hun  Plastic ones only on webbing less than 18mm


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Leads up to 1 metre are £6, then £2 per extra metre. No longer than 3 meters. if you want a certain style (e.g double ended police style)


Ok thanks, do they come in different colours like the collars or not? 

I will be ordering some later in the week.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Ok thanks, do they come in different colours like the collars or not?
> 
> I will be ordering some later in the week.


Yep and can have matching ribbon too for the same price as the collars (£1 extra)


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Yep and can have matching ribbon too for the same price as the collars (£1 extra)


Ok,thanks that's great.

I will be ordering a few leads later in the week


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I might have to get 2 house collars  Are all of the ribbons ok to use on 18mm webbing? Any update on the style?

Sorry to be demanding!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I think I might have to get 2 house collars  Are all of the ribbons ok to use on 18mm webbing? Any update on the style?
> 
> Sorry to be demanding!


Yes, i can double over the larger ribbons so thats not a problem 

Was just about to post that, just remade the house collar, its now adjustable


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya's semi-slip is getting very bedraggled, so very tempting :lol:

The house collars are brilliant, shame I don't need one :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh for my no doubt first order :lol: 
Gawd its a good job OH isnt on here

I would love a Red 25 mm buckle(with cushion if poss) and the bones ribbon
I would love a matching police style lead if you can 
i will have to give you measure ments when home tho 

PS if you can find any skull type ribbons or tattoo style (anything rock chicky) ill love you forever


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> Yes, i can double over the larger ribbons so thats not a problem
> 
> Was just about to post that, just remade the house collar, its now adjustable


Love those house collars. Will they have a D ring/something to hang tags from?

Would you need to double over the bones ribbon or the purple spot heart ribbon for the 18mm webbing? I'm just thinking those particular styles wouldn't look as good if they were doubled over.

And how easily do they pop open? Kenzie's only 5ish kgs - is that enough weight to get them to pop?

Sorry about all the questions! :blush:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oooh for my no doubt first order :lol:
> Gawd its a good job OH isnt on here
> 
> I would love a Red 25 mm buckle(with cushion if poss) and the bones ribbon
> ...


I can get skulls, just didnt get any today! 

Not a problem, pm when when you have the measurements and i'll price up the police lead



McKenzie said:


> Love those house collars. Will they have a D ring/something to hang tags from?
> 
> Would you need to double over the bones ribbon or the purple spot heart ribbon for the 18mm webbing? I'm just thinking those particular styles wouldn't look as good if they were doubled over.
> 
> ...


You can hang the tags from the O ring  The idea is that they are fairly flat against the dog 

The bones, definately not, unsure on the heart one (thats one i just took a picture of in the shop) but i dont *think* so

they pop open fairly easily, I can use smaller poppers though for smaller dogs


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: when could you get the skulls hun? :001_wub:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: when could you get the skulls hun? :001_wub:


When im next in town  which will be tomorrow


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

for some reason i can't see the pictures of the collars?

any idea why


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> When im next in town  which will be tomorrow


:thumbup: 
Thats fab!!! might have to have both sets but ill just order the one for now.. i can sneak em past the OH one at a time then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok could I please order....

1 house collar of bones on black webbing and little poppers
1 house collar of stripes on whatever colour webbing you think looks best and little poppers.

Both 18mm webbing and to fit a 10-11 inch neck 

If I managed to find the perfect ribbon I'm looking for could I post it to you for a flat buckle collar? Does it need to be any particular type of ribbon?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

flyballcrazy said:


> for some reason i can't see the pictures of the collars?
> 
> any idea why


Not a clue!! but I have attached them to this post  The plan red is the house collar, the red with ribbon is the flat collar, the black is the semi slip. Sorry i cant do all the ribbons individually so have attached a picture of all of them as I can only upload 5 pictures


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Those collars are so fab!!! I love the slip one's. I wish I could get away with buying Millie one but I think the OH would freak,  I only bought her a new leather collar a few weeks back. 

I will definately bee ordering one after the wedding  Hmmm maybe I could convince the OH as awedding present to Millie? hmmm


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Ok could I please order....
> 
> 1 house collar of bones on black webbing and little poppers
> 1 house collar of stripes on whatever colour webbing you think looks best and little poppers.
> ...


Yea I can do that no problem hun, PM me your address


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Not a clue!! but I have attached them to this post  The plan red is the house collar, the red with ribbon is the flat collar, the black is the semi slip. Sorry i cant do all the ribbons individually so have attached a picture of all of them as I can only upload 5 pictures


Thanks for putting on the pictures. They are all fab collars


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

flyballcrazy said:


> Thanks for putting on the pictures. They are all fab collars


thanks  xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they look Brilliant Sid!:thumbsup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> they look Brilliant Sid!:thumbsup:


thanks noush!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Kizzy modelling the semi slip i made for her


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

ordered everything I need yesterday so will be making the orders soon 

Am gunna attempt a harness soon too


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

They are fab will have to order some purple collars as my flyball team colour is that and would look smart if dogs wore purple as well. will wait until you have tried the harnesses but expect a bulk order


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

cavmad said:


> They are fab will have to order some purple collars as my flyball team colour is that and would look smart if dogs wore purple as well. will wait until you have tried the harnesses but expect a bulk order


Bulk orders are fine but any more than 5 items and postage will be £2 

Just got to wait for my supplies (should be here by thursday) and then once i've made the orders I've got i'll attempt a harness out of what I have spare!

Im not sure what style to do yet though


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you do a semi slip with a buckle? 
So slip style so it tightens with a pull on the ring but Instead of it slipping over the head to put on it goes in with a buckle? 

The boys have large heads, so it's hard to slip collars over their noggins and the be tight enough for the neck!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Can you do a semi slip with a buckle?
> So slip style so it tightens with a pull on the ring but Instead of it slipping over the head to put on it goes in with a buckle?
> 
> The boys have large heads, so it's hard to slip collars over their noggins and the be tight enough for the neck!


Yep no problem, £6 for that


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oooh for my no doubt first order :lol:
> Gawd its a good job OH isnt on here
> 
> I would love a Red 25 mm buckle(with cushion if poss) and the bones ribbon
> ...


Picked up the skull ribbon today hun, will post a pic in the morning


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> dohh just saw the other ribbon!
> can i have a bottle green slip for Balto
> and i think purple for Jenna
> would the heart ribbon clash on purple?
> katie xxx





sid&kira said:


> Picked up the skull ribbon today hun, will post a pic in the morning


You know it is technically the morning


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sparkie1984 said:


> You know it is technically the morning


lol ok ok, here's the skull ribbon


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> lol ok ok, here's the skull ribbon


Oh that is soooo fab!!! ill get a measurement for you and pop it on later


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

WoW!! They are excellent!! I have been sitting on my hands since the beginning of the thread 

You have found a perfect niche in the market. How many times I saw collars that I liked but wrong size, wrong colour, badly made etc. Made to order is perfect. You have captured in webbing what P-Etiquette have done in leather. I bought one of theirs earlier in the year but if I hadnt, I would be into these big style.
May be you could add a few beads/crystals????

Def think every order should be made with the condition that the privilaged pooch is shown on PF wearing it!!!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> WoW!! They are excellent!! I have been sitting on my hands since the beginning of the thread
> 
> You have found a perfect niche in the market. How many times I saw collars that I liked but wrong size, wrong colour, badly made etc. Made to order is perfect. You have captured in webbing what P-Etiquette have done in leather. I bought one of theirs earlier in the year but if I hadnt, I would be into these big style.
> May be you could add a few beads/crystals????
> ...


thanks hun, not sure about beads but I will be getting some little studs and stuff at some point, not just yet though


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> thanks hun, not sure about beads but I will be getting some little studs and stuff at some point, not just yet though


Sorry, I'm getting way ahead of the game here but so excited for you. Beads would need sewing with strong cat gut type stuff so probably too time consuming.

Any thoughts on a website?? Sorry I'm off again - back sitting on hands:hand:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

As you complete some of the collars can we see some pictures of them? ? 

Interested in seeing some of the colours options people have been ordering


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

hi 

can i ask do you know if the dye runs in the material, mac normally wears a "rogs" blue collar and he gets a thick black mark all around his neck where the collar has been when he has been in the river. also bought a semi check collar in red and he goes pink when he wears that lol

cheers
karen


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Any chance you could find ribbon with a duck design?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> As you complete some of the collars can we see some pictures of them? ?
> 
> Interested in seeing some of the colours options people have been ordering


Yea I can do 



karen09 said:


> hi
> 
> can i ask do you know if the dye runs in the material, mac normally wears a "rogs" blue collar and he gets a thick black mark all around his neck where the collar has been when he has been in the river. also bought a semi check collar in red and he goes pink when he wears that lol
> 
> ...


Umm unsure, kira's wearing one atm, shall i chuck her in the river? :lol: I can wash your webbing before making the collar if you want which *should* stop any colour from transferring



Tollisty said:


> Any chance you could find ribbon with a duck design?


I'll try my best!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

BTW, those who have ordered, the supplies are here, well, at the depot, i was still snoring when it arrived this morning so will pick it up on my way home tomorrow 

I will be starting the orders which have been paid for tomorrow evening, and will send them out as soon as I can after they're finished 

Got my corner all set up tonight aswell, instead of having bits and bobs all over the place  Nice and cosy me thinks :001_tongue:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I would definately like to order a semi slip and a house collar but have no money until Tuesday :-( Going to look through and decide on my options! I love them, well done!

Oh, stupid question, for the slip leads to I just measure her neck or do I have to include the extra 2" to it?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> I would definately like to order a semi slip and a house collar but have no money until Tuesday :-( Going to look through and decide on my options! I love them, well done!
> 
> Oh, stupid question, for the slip leads to I just measure her neck or do I have to include the extra 2" to it?


Thankyou 

Yea just measure her neck, the collars are adjustable so i make them the size you give me the measurement when the slider is in the middle, so the collars can adjust bigger and smaller to get the perfect fit


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanx, I have decided. Can't wait to order next week  No wonder I am always broke!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic!! Will give you time to catch up with all the orders and shall be ordering one for Blue 

I do normally like leather collars for walking but Blue isn't ever walked on a collar anyway, I have him on a head collar, so one of these would make a nice collar for his tag - with his size, collar choice is so limited.

Will be ordering a flat black collar with bones ribbon, and widest webbing you have.

Blue has a 27 inch neck - I presume this size will be priced differently? 

Lastly, do you only take Paypal - cash or cheque not possible?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Fantastic!! Will give you time to catch up with all the orders and shall be ordering one for Blue
> 
> I do normally like leather collars for walking but Blue isn't ever walked on a collar anyway, I have him on a head collar, so one of these would make a nice collar for his tag - with his size, collar choice is so limited.
> 
> ...


Yes paypal is preffered, cash isnt safe in the post and if you sent a cheque you would have to wait an age for it to come, as I wouldnt start it until it had cleared

No, thats the same price, so you want 50mm webbing? (thats the thickest i can get)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok that&#8217;s fair enough 

Hmm, 50mm webbing, that IS very thick isn't it, just trying to picture it. Maybe slighter smaller would be better - what do you reckon? Wow, price is brilliant! Will get back to you with exact measurements/design when I'm ready to order.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Ok that's fair enough
> 
> Hmm, 50mm webbing, that IS very thick isn't it, just trying to picture it. Maybe slighter smaller would be better - what do you reckon? Wow, price is brilliant! Will get back to you with exact measurements/design when I'm ready to order.


no hun its 2 inches, 5cm

ETA: I can do 38mm aswell


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hehe so it is! I was thinking 5 INCHES  You'll have to excuse me, I'm the wrong side of 50 and work in old money  Yes, 50mm (2'') would be fine I'm sure.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Hehe so it is! I was thinking 5 INCHES  You'll have to excuse me, I'm the wrong side of 50 and work in old money  Yes, 50mm (2'') would be fine I'm sure.


ok hun thats cool, i need to get some 50mm anyway for hound collars


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooooh hound collars - don't tempt me! Ok ok maybe I'll have to order a couple of those for the greyhounds too! I'm getting off this thread before I end up ordering new collars for everyone, because they really don't need them at the moment


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Ooooh hound collars - don't tempt me! Ok ok maybe I'll have to order a couple of those for the greyhounds too! I'm getting off this thread before I end up ordering new collars for everyone, because they really don't need them at the moment


lol oh you know you do


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow they are truely fantastic Sid
They look great, when I have a bit of money I might buy a few off you to sell on my stall if you dont mind (accredited to you obviously  ) I know p and p would be higher but they are great!



Now for my order!!!
Did you have any luck getting any kind of fleece backing?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> wow they are truely fantastic Sid
> They look great, when I have a bit of money I might buy a few off you to sell on my stall if you dont mind (accredited to you obviously  ) I know p and p would be higher but they are great!
> 
> Now for my order!!!
> Did you have any luck getting any kind of fleece backing?


yea thats great, thanks hun!!

Yea, it'll be black, is that ok? £1 extra


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

could you get that skull ribbon on the 13mm webbing or is that just not possible


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> could you get that skull ribbon on the 13mm webbing or is that just not possible


no unfortunately that ribbon is 25mm and would look stupid folded


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> no unfortunately that ribbon is 25mm and would look stupid folded


Thats fine I understand 

Just wondering wether to just get him the bigger size hmmmm

OK here we go

Please may I have a

small width 11inch red collar with black fleece backing

small width 11 inch black collar with red check ribbon

large width 17inch red collar with black and red circle hearts ribbon
all house collars please

That took me so long!! Im definitely going to be coming back for more!!
Just couldnt decide, so Ive tried to go for a black and red theme for them all


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

got the supplies today, so now starting the collars


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> got the supplies today, so now starting the collars


Photos of webbing available yet?!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep!

These arent all the colours, I havent got any Green









By sid_wolf at 2011-06-23

for some reason the pink looks very white, its actually a bit darker than that


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

That purple is gorgeous! Matches my bridesmaids dresses perfectly!! 

Looking forward to seeing some of the finished designs


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no I was contemplating green :lol:

Very nice  Is it a darkish green? I am very picky with greens anyway 

Would it be horrendously expensive to do lunge lines and the like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

What colour do you think will go best for my stripes house collar?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh no I was contemplating green :lol:
> 
> Very nice  Is it a darkish green? I am very picky with greens anyway
> 
> Would it be horrendously expensive to do lunge lines and the like?


TBH im no gunna do those because for a meter lead I use 2m and double it over for strength, that would cost a fortune for a lunge line. I'll do up to 3m

its bottle green, i'll get some in next time (will be ordering again very soon)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> TBH im no gunna do those because for a meter lead I use 2m and double it over for strength, that would cost a fortune for a lunge line. I'll do up to 3m
> 
> its bottle green, i'll get some in next time (will be ordering again very soon)


Fair do's 

Dunno if bottle green is his colour anyway, I'm thinking dark blue or purple


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> What colour do you think will go best for my stripes house collar?


i think black would look awsum, and maybe the pink


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Can I go for the pink?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Can I go for the pink?


yea not a problem hun


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ooo how exciting
if i had 13mm or 25 mm for the boys would that make it a lot easier for you?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ooo how exciting
> if i had 13mm or 25 mm for the boys would that make it a lot easier for you?


no i've just ordered 20mm anyway hun so its no bother


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> no i've just ordered 20mm anyway hun so its no bother


ahh thats great thank you 
love that purple, I resisted purple as willow already has purple but may have to order the slip i want in the purple


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ahh thats great thank you
> love that purple, I resisted purple as willow already has purple but may have to order the slip i want in the purple


well whenever you're ready, I have plenty here, and just placed another £30 order for more supplies :w00t:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> well whenever you're ready, I have plenty here, and just placed another £30 order for more supplies :w00t:


Hmmmm Im just going to go recheck the ribbon options


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Hmmmm Im just going to go recheck the ribbon options


remember i can get more & other colours, so if you want something different just say and i'll tell you if i can get it or not


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you get anything with stars or something a bit less feminine at all for ribbon?

Thinking of the dark blue for Rupes, flat buckled collar and matching lead but stars are all I can think of..? I can't really stick pink on him it wouldn't go with the blue anyway (bearing in mind he has a red canny collar too :blushing.

Want something a bit more fun than checks and something to go with the blue, so I guess stars often come in silver/gold and they'd go on a ribbon...Is there anywhere I should look as I'm kind of inventing what I want?! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> remember i can get more & other colours, so if you want something different just say and i'll tell you if i can get it or not


giving me more options!!so so dangerous!
seriously though thanks :w00t:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can you get anything with stars or something a bit less feminine at all for ribbon?
> 
> Thinking of the dark blue for Rupes, flat buckled collar and matching lead but stars are all I can think of..? I can't really stick pink on him it wouldn't go with the blue anyway (bearing in mind he has a red canny collar too :blushing.
> 
> Want something a bit more fun than checks and something to go with the blue, so I guess stars often come in silver/gold and they'd go on a ribbon...Is there anywhere I should look as I'm kind of inventing what I want?! :lol:


I'll have a look for stars tomorrow hun, any other ideas in case i cant?

What about the bones? theres a pic of that on the light blue in the other thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> giving me more options!!so so dangerous!
> seriously though thanks :w00t:


lol no probs, they are indy collars! :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> I'll have a look for stars tomorrow hun, any other ideas in case i cant?
> 
> What about the bones? theres a pic of that on the light blue in the other thread


Can't have bones, Mum wants them on purple for Milo at the minute so I'm not allowed 

Means I can have the dark blue all to myself mind 

I will have a think, don't want you buying anything I'm a picky blighter. I don't want him in pale colours as its like cutesy baby dog and he's all growed up, baby blue isn't really him. Purple is 

I might see if she'll shift and let me have purple, then I could try get something silver on it...

Will have a look see if I can find anything to show you the kind of thing I'm thinking of!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

have got my hands on some beautiful ribbon!

These are VERY limited (i mean I doubt i'll be able to get any more of the same), and only 2 meters of each, so it's 1st come 1st served sorta thing














































grabbit while you can!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Have you got/can you get any Hot Pink? Dixie has purple just now and light pink isn't really her colour...

I was thinking maybe with stars or something? I won't be able to put my order in for a week or so but just getting ideas


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Couldnt find stars today, will look on sunday if i get a chance 

yes i can get hot pink but its a more expensive material (not polyproylene) do 50p extra per collar/meter of lead


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*Buckle collar*

this is a VERY basic one i've just knocked up quickly, any that are ordered will have 5 holes (the middle one being the size you send me, unless you ask otherwise) and an O ring for lead/tags


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*For Goldenshadow*



















i think this would look good


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Have found some gorgeous ribbon for 2"/hound collars, will post pics when i get home (on the bus atm)

will be making a martingale when i get home aswell


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

the new (again very imited, 2 meters of each) ribbons

these are for 2" thick collars, would look fab as greyhound collars i think 



















this one can go on webbing 20mm and over


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh thanks Sid that's great, can't decide for Rupert now :lol:

Bones are cutesy but that one you suggested is quite cool...hmm! Mum is just visiting Nana will let you know when she's back


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

martingale


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> martingale


Sorry for asking, , but what's a martingale and what's it used for?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Sorry for asking, , but what's a martingale and what's it used for?


its an all fabric half check, often used for hounds, same as semi slip just different design 

hey guys on fb, i have a page! search for Indi-Dog


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> its an all fabric half check, often used for hounds, same as semi slip just different design
> 
> hey guys on fb, i have a page! search for Indi-Dog


Thanks


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have added your fb page


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola 
I carnt wait till my little parcel arrives 
eeekkK!
i may need some house collars aswell  
sid im going to be poor because of you lol!!! 
or killed by OH 
XXX


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

just liked your fb page and shared it 

are you going to be putting all the designs on there? its taking ages to look through this thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

mstori said:


> just liked your fb page and shared it
> 
> are you going to be putting all the designs on there? its taking ages to look through this thread


thanks hun, yea i will do hun  oh, can you comment on there?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> thanks hun, yea i will do hun  oh, can you comment on there?


yeah, and have just done so 

want a house collar for reuben (he wears a harness, so just need something for his tag)


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

mstori said:


> yeah, and have just done so
> 
> want a house collar for reuben (he wears a harness, so just need something for his tag)


sure, what colours/ribbon/webbing size etc?


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

great looking collars.

I have emailed this thread to myself and will be placing an order soon. Woody could really do with a new collar and will look ever so smart in one of yours.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> sure, what colours/ribbon/webbing size etc?


just deciding.. this could take some time 

his harness is orange and grey, but he will be needing a new one soon, so just having a look at them first, so can colour co-ordinate unless i get one for now, then another later


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

mstori said:


> just deciding.. this could take some time
> 
> his harness is orange and grey, but he will be needing a new one soon, so just having a look at them first, so can colour co-ordinate unless i get one for now, then another later


I will be doing harnesses soon, just cant decide on style atm!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> I will be doing harnesses soon, just cant decide on style atm!


cool!!

ive been looking at 2 styles, the ones with padding on and the mesh style.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*I'VE DONE A HARNESS *

yes! harnesses now avaliable! tbh i made they style up as i went along... and I like it! :w00t:

here's kira modelling it, really the chest bit needs to be longer, but i wasnt actually making it for her, it just happened to kinda fit her 




































side view









front view

this is only a quick prototype, the real ones will have the buckle further along (away from the armpit) and 5 holes, and larger O rings where the 3 main parts come together

the O ring where the lead attaches is 'floating' i.e it isnt stitched into place, so it can move about 3-4 inches, which means less chance of the harness twisting

these will be priced at £10 each, ribbon can be added for £2 extra

fleece padding can be added to the belly strap only, which will protect the armpits, for £1


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

looks awesome! cant wait to see one with ribbon pattern and padding!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking great sid.  when you get a chance add the webbing and ribbons too the facebook site. That will make it easier for people to choose and order


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I have just brought Lolas 1st collar and lead but am intrested in the harness so il have a think and deffo get back to you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Sorry for asking, , but what's a martingale and what's it used for?


mavis has one and its really good

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> its an all fabric half check, often used for hounds, same as semi slip just different design
> 
> hey guys on fb, i have a page! search for Indi-Dog


can you pm me the FB. link. i cant find it 

Juliex


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the harness will be interested to see one with ribbon and fleece on. As i do flyball would you be able to put an extra piece of webbing as a handle on the back to hold them with. Ollie is a git and pulls when waiting and i get my hand stuck messing up the handovers.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

The harness looks good!!

Hmm this damn forum is going to bankrupt me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I found the fb page but I wish I hadnt, I cant decide now , toooo muchhh choiceee, tinyyy brainnn can'tttt copeeee :crazy:. I think I need one for Bella now too and its all your fault for making nice collars, you should be ashamed of yourself . The semi slip ones look amazing but Im not sure how they work, do they tighten when the dog pulls? My two both pull on occasions so I wouldnt want one that might hurt them. Have you got a pic of one of the buckle ones or have you already posted one and I missed it :blush:.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> looking great sid.  when you get a chance add the webbing and ribbons too the facebook site. That will make it easier for people to choose and order


already done hun 



julesmcc said:


> I have just brought Lolas 1st collar and lead but am intrested in the harness so il have a think and deffo get back to you


Sure whenever you're ready :w00t:



paddyjulie said:


> can you pm me the FB. link. i cant find it
> 
> Juliex


it's here hun Indi-Dog on FB



cavmad said:


> Love the harness will be interested to see one with ribbon and fleece on. As i do flyball would you be able to put an extra piece of webbing as a handle on the back to hold them with. Ollie is a git and pulls when waiting and i get my hand stuck messing up the handovers.


yes I can do that no problem 


sparkie1984 said:


> The harness looks good!!
> 
> Hmm this damn forum is going to bankrupt me


lmao sorry!!



thedogsmother said:


> I found the fb page but I wish I hadnt, I cant decide now , toooo muchhh choiceee, tinyyy brainnn can'tttt copeeee :crazy:. I think I need one for Bella now too and its all your fault for making nice collars, you should be ashamed of yourself . The semi slip ones look amazing but Im not sure how they work, do they tighten when the dog pulls? My two both pull on occasions so I wouldnt want one that might hurt them. Have you got a pic of one of the buckle ones or have you already posted one and I missed it :blush:.


:blush: sorry again!!

The semi slip tightens by 2 inches, it cant tighten fully, just those 2 inches so the dog cant back out of the collar, it deffo wouldnt hurt them

the buckle one is on page 12 of this thread


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my fleece has arrived! I will be starting more orders today!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am interested in a flat collar/buckle. Can't decide on what type I want though, spolit for choice :blink:

Are they £5? and how do you accept payments?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> I am interested in a flat collar/buckle. Can't decide on what type I want though, spolit for choice :blink:
> 
> Are they £5? and how do you accept payments?


lol yea £5 for a plain one, if you want ribbon or padding its an extra £1 (each), and p&p is £1

payment is via paypal


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be attempting a 'cooling collar' once I'm back from town (have to pick up more ribbon!)

my guys are suffering so seems a good idea


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*cool-dog collars*

cooling collars now avaliable!

Based on a US design, it is a flat buckle collar which has a fabric 'pouch' sewn on. One end is stitched and you pop the ice cubes in the other end, then fasten it with a snap popper (like on the house collar)

once its around the dogs neck the ice melts and the icey cold water runs down the dogs neck, which helps to keep them cool 

Tried and tested on Keyu, the Ginger Ninja :lol:




























these were taken just after I put it on, she's been playing with Grey and is much less 'panty' than usual :w00t: I will be making 1 for all of mine!

Collars avaliable in all the usual colours, the fabric is only avaliable in red, I chose red because it pretty much goes with all the webbing colours 

Priced at £5 each


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sid if I wanted one of those cooling collars for Rupes how soon could you do me one? He's still on his steroids and he's been panting 24/7 today, had to hose him off loads and he's still just so hot :nonod:

Does the water seep through the collar or do you pour it out? Loving the idea of it, especially for dogs with lots of hair!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

SID!!! ARGGHHH! 
I now must have 2 of your amazing cooler collars 
im going to be poor but will have the best "dressed" mallys around here 
lol
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes me too, i need a coling collar asap
Willow is struggling today and she has two hot spots already!!!! One really tiny one taht hopefully i have found before it can go anywhere but one slightly bigger one


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Sid if I wanted one of those cooling collars for Rupes how soon could you do me one? He's still on his steroids and he's been panting 24/7 today, had to hose him off loads and he's still just so hot :nonod:
> 
> Does the water seep through the collar or do you pour it out? Loving the idea of it, especially for dogs with lots of hair!


tonight and sent tomorrow if you wanted red webbing 

BUT, i do need to wash the fabric as the colour has run, if this doesnt bother you then can send it tomorrow, if it does then wednesday or thursday


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> SID!!! ARGGHHH!
> I now must have 2 of your amazing cooler collars
> im going to be poor but will have the best "dressed" mallys around here
> lol
> xxxxxxxxxxx


your other collars were sent out today hun :thumbsup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

could it be attached to my other order?
x


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

sid can i have 2 of the cooling collars both 24 inch 
sent money now
both all red are fine
xxxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> could it be attached to my other order?
> x


yea no problem


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> tonight and sent tomorrow if you wanted red webbing
> 
> BUT, i do need to wash the fabric as the colour has run, if this doesnt bother you then can send it tomorrow, if it does then wednesday or thursday


That'd be fine I could run it through. How would you recommend I wash it?

His neck is 18 ins, tell me how much all in and I'll paypal now


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> sid can i have 2 of the cooling collars both 24 inch
> sent money now
> both all red are fine
> xxxx


do you want me to wash the fabric 1st or are you not bothered?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> That'd be fine I could run it through. How would you recommend I wash it?
> 
> His neck is 18 ins, tell me how much all in and I'll paypal now


£6 please hun  and cold/hand wash I reckon


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

not bothered chick  save on your water 
how much poastage?
xxxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> not bothered chick  save on your water
> how much poastage?
> xxxx


same as before please hun, £1


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> £6 please hun  and cold/hand wash I reckon


Thanks, pennies sent


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Thanks, pennies sent


will start on it now!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

monies sent lol forgot to add a note so im the robert email 
xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> monies sent lol forgot to add a note so im the robert email
> xxx


ok hun cool, will try get yours started tonight aswell xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pennies sent here too


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

well i had a little parcel arrive this morning   
i ripped it open and eeekkkk i love them 
makes my two look gorgeous 

































Thanks sid xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Can't wait for mine


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

They look fantastic! 

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Sid&Kira does the skulls and cross bones ribbon fit on the 20mm webbing? If it does can I order:

A 20mm purple house collar with the skull and cross bones ribbon. Neck measurement 9.5".

A 20mm purple semi slip buckle collar with skull and cross bones ribbon. Neck measurement 9.5".

A 2m long purple lead with the skill and cross bones ribbon.

If it doesn't fit then can I have the bones ribbon instead please  If you could PM the details of cost and paypal etc I will do it straight away 

Thanx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> well i had a little parcel arrive this morning
> i ripped it open and eeekkkk i love them
> makes my two look gorgeous
> 
> ...


YAY!!! Glad you like em hun!!! :w00t:


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello sid&kira,
Would the red checked ribbon fit onto the 13mm collars and do you think it would look best on the red or black collars? 
Ive waisted so much money lately ordering collars for my two Boston Terriers, i tell them the size of the dogs necks and by the time you adjust them to fit the dogs necks they look to thick and bulky and ive been looking at yours and they look perfect.

Kind Regards
Steve


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

xbostonx said:


> Hello sid&kira,
> Would the red checked ribbon fit onto the 13mm collars and do you think it would look best on the red or black collars?
> Ive waisted so much money lately ordering collars for my two Boston Terriers, i tell them the size of the dogs necks and by the time you adjust them to fit the dogs necks they look to thick and bulky and ive been looking at yours and they look perfect.
> 
> ...


Hi steve yes it would (well, the one I have in stock wont but I can pick up some exactly the same which will )

Ummm not sure, it would look good on both, but for a bit of contrast I'd go for black webbing 

Thanks for the nice comments :blush:


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Hi steve yes it would (well, the one I have in stock wont but I can pick up some exactly the same which will )
> 
> Ummm not sure, it would look good on both, but for a bit of contrast I'd go for black webbing
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments :blush:


Why wont the one you have in stock look good?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, could you make a harness?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

xbostonx said:


> Why wont the one you have in stock look good?


Its 20mm ribbon so it wont fit on 13mm webbing lol but i can get some 9mm ribbon exactly the same as the one i have x


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Hi, could you make a harness?


Yes there is one a few pages back in this thread. I am gunna be attepting a different style tonight


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Its 20mm ribbon so it wont fit on 13mm webbing lol but i can get some 9mm ribbon exactly the same as the one i have x


I will go to my Mums tomorrow and borrow her tape then i will order two to start with, then i will order some more as i like them to have different ones on from time to time. I take it i just PM you with the measurements does it explain there how i pay you via pay pal?

Steve


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

xbostonx said:


> I will go to my Mums tomorrow and borrow her tape then i will order two to start with, then i will order some more as i like them to have different ones on from time to time. I take it i just PM you with the measurements does it explain there how i pay you via pay pal?
> 
> Steve


yea just send me a pm detailing the measurements, and what exactly you want (collar type, colour, ribbon etc etc)

Yes payment's via paypal, i'll let you know my details once you've ordered


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> yea just send me a pm detailing the measurements, and what exactly you want (collar type, colour, ribbon etc etc)
> 
> Yes payment's via paypal, i'll let you know my details once you've ordered


Ok thank you night night


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

xbostonx said:


> Ok thank you night night


night  xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

any new pics to post?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> any new pics to post?


Yes I do! will get them uploaded ASAP


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiya,

I showed the pic of your harness to LeashedForLife and she (i think shes a she ) made a few suggestions:

"i'd put the RING on the chest, the BUCKLE strap over-the-withers so the buckle is away from the armpits, 
& use the slide-adjusting strap as the heart-girth - essentially rotating the harness 240-degrees."

Can that be done?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I showed the pic of your harness to LeashedForLife and she (i think shes a she ) made a few suggestions:
> 
> ...


yes that one was designed so i could add a front O ring  the buckle would normally be lower that it is in the picture, so would sit around the chest away from the armpit


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> yes that one was designed so i could add a front O ring  the buckle would normally be lower that it is in the picture, so would sit around the chest away from the armpit


What colours would be available and how much would you charge for the completed item inc delivery?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> What colours would be available and how much would you charge for the completed item inc delivery?


ummm... Red, Black, Purple, Royal Blue, Sky blue, Baby pink and Dark Green

If you wanted it plain it would be £12 delivered, if you wanted ribbon it would be £14


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> ummm... Red, Black, Purple, Royal Blue, Sky blue, Baby pink and Dark Green
> 
> If you wanted it plain it would be £12 delivered, if you wanted ribbon it would be £14


Thats not bad 
Do you have a photo of a finished harness with the ribbon etc? The only pic i can find of a harness is the prototype on page 14 of this thread.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats not bad
> Do you have a photo of a finished harness with the ribbon etc? The only pic i can find of a harness is the prototype on page 14 of this thread.


:nonod: not yet as i havent done one, will get one done soon tho


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Would you not put fleece around the shoulder strap as well as the tummy strap? So its all padded a little like this one:

Fleece dog harness with front rings


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Would you not put fleece around the shoulder strap as well as the tummy strap? So its all padded a little like this one:
> 
> Fleece dog harness with front rings


i can but it wouldnt be adjustable if i did, is that ok?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> i can but it wouldnt be adjustable if i did, is that ok?


Oh yh i didnt think of that. As hes a growing lad i would need it to be adjustable. I'l make a more certain decision once you've got a photo of an actual finished product up on here.

Cheeeers.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Oh yh i didnt think of that. As hes a growing lad i would need it to be adjustable. I'l make a more certain decision once you've got a photo of an actual finished product up on here.
> 
> Cheeeers.


 no worries, I have a lot of orders to get through but once they're mde up I will do one


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

*Comfort (Y) harness*

finally got round to doing the other harness design!

Tis the Y front design, more comfortable than the other design and padding can be added all over 





































buckle can be substituted for plastic on request (no extra charge), plastic buckle can be added to the front for those dogs who dont like having hrnesses put on over the head (£1 extra) and an O ring can be added into the chest plate for extra control (£1 extra)

Padding is £1 extra and ribbon is £2 extra 

£12 each


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> *Comfort (Y) harness*
> finally got round to doing the other harness design!
> Tis the Y front design, more comfortable than the other design and padding can be added all over
> 
> ...


This looks really good! I'm hopefully going to place my order in the week and will hopefully have at least one of these!  they look really nice, what colours can you do? Also what measurements do you need?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

portiaa said:


> This looks really good! I'm hopefully going to place my order in the week and will hopefully have at least one of these!  they look really nice, what colours can you do? Also what measurements do you need?


for 25mm webbing? Black, Red, Purple, Royal Blue, Sky Blue, Baby Pink, Dark Green

I need from breatbone to withers, neck to withers, measurement of deepest part of the chest and then from breatbone to deepest part of the chest

does that make sense?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

What sort of padding do you do?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> What sort of padding do you do?


its a very soft, no pill polar fleece in black  feels lush!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

ohhh look, i've been upgraded!!

Before:




























Now


----------

